# Tribute To My Pap - Dry Cured Ham, Sausage, CB, BBB, Dried Beef



## smoking b (Sep 23, 2013)

I figured I'd put this here since there will be more pork than anything else  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm having a busy day. My grandfather is back home - at least for now  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    He likes the plain CB I make so I figured I'd make some for him   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    He also said he was hungry for some basic fresh sausage - just salt & pepper & a little brown sugar. No problem there either  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Then he surprised me - he said what he could really eat was some country ham like he used to make. He hasn't made any for years & years though. I can remember them in his smokehouse back when I was knee high to a watermelon but once he quit butchering he stopped making them. Well him saying this made my day. You see, I've been secretly dry curing a ham to surprise my grandparents & parents with over the holidays  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It is now 8 months old & he wants some so why wait any longer?

I was in such a hurry & so excited to get to give him some ham like he used to make that I forgot to take any pics before I started cutting it but I realized & still took some  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'll put them up directly but gonna start with the sausage...













PICT0532.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 23, 2013






This was the butt I started with for the sausage.













PICT0533.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 23, 2013






Deboned it, got rid of the gland & some membranes & cut it into chunks. I put it into the freezer to stiffen up.













PICT0534.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 23, 2013






Once it was stiff I took it out of the freezer, put it in the grinder's hopper & got ready to go.













PICT0535.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 23, 2013






A minute later I had this.













PICT0556.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 23, 2013






And this is the loin I started with for the Canadian Bacon.













PICT0557.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 23, 2013






I cut it into 3 pieces, saved 1 to smoke & trimmed these 2 for the bacon. Please forgive my sloppy job I was in a big hurry - lots of irons in the fire today...

To be continued directly...


----------



## smoking b (Sep 23, 2013)

I made one piece plain & one hot & spicy  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0560.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 23, 2013






Here is the cure mix for the plain.













PICT0559.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 23, 2013






Here is the cure mix & the spice mix for the hot & spicy.













PICT0561.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 23, 2013






And here they are rubbed down & ready to go in the fridge - hot & spicy on the left, plain on the right.

They will get flipped & massaged once daily & will be done curing in 7 days...

Be back directly with more...


----------



## ajbert (Sep 23, 2013)

I'll be watching!


----------



## smoking b (Sep 23, 2013)

While I was doing everything, I threw together some more stuffed portabellas like I made here  quick to have for this week.













PICT0562.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 23, 2013






I put a little too much cheese in the burger mix & ran out - I didn't feel like taking the time to dig out some smoked cheese so I left the last 3 naked.













PICT0563.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 23, 2013






Threw them on the Duo - charcoal side of course.













PICT0564.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 23, 2013






And done.













PICT0565.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 23, 2013






I will get a couple feedings from these. Again please excuse the sloppiness - I was in "get things done" mode.













PICT0567.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 23, 2013






Here is the butt I started with for the buckboard bacon. I am doing it in the vac tumbler again so I can get it to him quick. I am doing it the same way as I did here.

Be back again shortly...


----------



## smoking b (Sep 23, 2013)

AJBert said:


> I'll be watching!


----------



## smoking b (Sep 23, 2013)

I deboned the butt.













PICT0568.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 23, 2013






And split it into 2 pieces.

Each piece was injected with 8 oz. of brine & put into the vac tumbler with an additional 8 oz. of brine.













PICT0569.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 23, 2013






Here is the first piece tumbling.













PICT0571.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 23, 2013






Looking down into the canister. This is all the brine that was left after a total of 2 hours tumbling.













PICT0574.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 23, 2013






Here is the second piece in the tumbler. It is still tumbling. I will be back once it finishes.

To be continued...


----------



## smoking b (Sep 24, 2013)

Second piece is done tumbling now.













PICT0578.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 24, 2013






Here are both pieces in the brine bucket. They are in the fridge & will stay there overnight then get washed off & start pellicle formation tomorrow.

Once I have the brine bucket freed up tomorrow I will start on the dried beef & post pics of that process.

Here's a teaser pic of my ham till tomorrow.













PICT0542.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 24, 2013






To be continued...


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 24, 2013)

Glad to hear your Grandfather was able to come. That cured ham is really beautiful! I'm still thinking hard about getting a tumbler after reading your BBB threads.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 24, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Glad to hear your Grandfather was able to come. That cured ham is really beautiful! I'm still thinking hard about getting a tumbler after reading your BBB threads.


Thanks Todd  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  he can't eat much at a time without feeling sick so might as well make sure he gets the good stuff to eat  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks - I'm VERY pleased with the way the ham turned out 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   

I think you would be happy with one if you got it. Dave ordered one so maybe he will give his thoughts once he uses it a few times...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 24, 2013)

Jeremy glad to hear that your grandpa is back at home! With all that good food your fixing up for him I bet he'll mend up right quick and not need to go back!

That ham is awesome, di you post somewhere the process you used?


----------



## beeflover (Sep 24, 2013)

U are one busy person!


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 24, 2013)

OMGoodness!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## smoking b (Sep 24, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Jeremy glad to hear that your grandpa is back at home! With all that good food your fixing up for him I bet he'll mend up right quick and not need to go back!
> 
> That ham is awesome, di you post somewhere the process you used?


Thanks Case I'm hoping  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    It turned out great!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    My pap really likes it & I'm gonna take him some more over a little bit later. I do it a little different than Tom & I didn't make a thread on it yet because I wasn't gonna bust it out till the holidays. All my pics of the curing & hanging/aging are on a different memory card I need to dig out.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 24, 2013)

beeflover said:


> U are one busy person!


It's my pap - I'm gonna do whatever I can to keep him happy


----------



## smoking b (Sep 24, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> OMGoodness!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that good or bad Kat?


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 24, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > OMGoodness!
> ...


I am sooooo hanging around to see what you are doing.....LOVE IT!

Kat


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 24, 2013)

Your ham looks very good.  Will be anxious to see and compare our procedures. It's been a long wait watching four of them.   Did you use your Grandfathers recipe?

Tom


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 24, 2013)

I am so impressed by the time and love you are putting into making sure Pap is a happy man now that he is home.

I'm sure he will love and appreciate all that you are doing! Nice job!

I knew you had to be from PA, OH or thereabouts when I saw "For my Pap". That's what we called our grandpa too and I grew up in OH.


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 24, 2013)

Everything is looking Great Jeremy!!!
About how big were those 2 pieces of BBB?
My tumbler should be here Thursday and I will mainly use it on my quest for no/low salt jerky to speed up the process and hopefully get flavors to infuse it the meat without the use of salt. Not sure if there's any BBB in my future was just wonder how big so I get an idea of what will fit.
That ham looks Awesome but I want to see the inside of it!


----------



## disco (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow, I can't believe I missed this thread. Great food, great techniques. Great Qview and best of all, making food for your family. I wish the best to your grandfather and thank you for this post.

Disco


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 24, 2013)

It all looks great.

Need more info on the ham process.


----------



## webowabo (Sep 24, 2013)

Dang Jeremy. .. where you get all this time... so jealous. .. of everything. ... I waiting around for the ham to....
In the mean time Everything is looking fabulous. .. sorry I missed the beginning. ..


----------



## smoking b (Sep 24, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I am sooooo hanging around to see what you are doing.....LOVE IT!
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat


----------



## smoking b (Sep 24, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Your ham looks very good.  Will be anxious to see and compare our procedures. It's been a long wait watching four of them.   Did you use your Grandfathers recipe?
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I will do a write up on the process as soon as I get the chance. I did make it as closely as I could to the way he used to make them


----------



## smoking b (Sep 25, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> I am so impressed by the time and love you are putting into making sure Pap is a happy man now that he is home.
> 
> I'm sure he will love and appreciate all that you are doing! Nice job!
> 
> I knew you had to be from PA, OH or thereabouts when I saw "For my Pap". That's what we called our grandpa too and I grew up in OH.


Thanks Alesia  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I'm gonna do whatever I can for him & make anything he wants & hope & pray he gets better  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

He does & thanked me again today before I left to come back home.

That's all I've ever called him but I didn't know it was sort of a local thing...


----------



## smoking b (Sep 25, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Everything is looking Great Jeremy!!!
> About how big were those 2 pieces of BBB?
> My tumbler should be here Thursday and I will mainly use it on my quest for no/low salt jerky to speed up the process and hopefully get flavors to infuse it the meat without the use of salt. Not sure if there's any BBB in my future was just wonder how big so I get an idea of what will fit.
> *That ham looks Awesome but I want to see the inside of it!*


Thanks Dave  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Each piece weighs about 4 lbs. & the one piece that was slightly larger is about 9 x 11" when stretched out completely - that's larger than the canister but it easily fit with no trouble at all.

Thanks again & ok here are a couple slices.













PICT0553.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013


















PICT0581.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Sep 25, 2013)

Disco said:


> Wow, I can't believe I missed this thread. Great food, great techniques. Great Qview and best of all, making food for your family. I wish the best to your grandfather and thank you for this post.
> 
> Disco


Thank you Disco


----------



## smoking b (Sep 25, 2013)

c farmer said:


> It all looks great.
> 
> Need more info on the ham process.


Thank you  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I will do a write up on the ham as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 25, 2013)

webowabo said:


> Dang Jeremy. .. where you get all this time... so jealous. .. of everything. ... I waiting around for the ham to....
> In the mean time Everything is looking fabulous. .. sorry I missed the beginning. ..


Thanks Mikey  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I'll make whatever time I need to for my pap  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   & I'll do the ham write up as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 25, 2013)

Here are a couple sausage pics I missed posting somehow...













PICT0582.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






I had to test a little bit to make sure it was what I was going for.













PICT0583.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






It had the taste I was going for so I was good to go  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0584.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






I split it into a couple portions & took it to my pap.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 25, 2013)

PICT0585.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






I took both the pieces out & rinsed them off & started pellicle formation.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 25, 2013)

I will finish updating this tomorrow. It's been a long day & I keep nodding off - guess I need to get some sleep... My pap always liked the Hickory Farms Beef Stick summer sausage so I'm gonna try to come up with something that tastes close & make some of that for him too...

Thanks for checking out my thread


----------



## boykjo (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice J..............


----------



## deansomers (Sep 25, 2013)

Very nice! & nice of you to do all that for him.


----------



## beeflover (Sep 25, 2013)

Anything done yet?


----------



## smoking b (Sep 25, 2013)

boykjo said:


> Nice J..............


Thanks Joe


----------



## smoking b (Sep 25, 2013)

DeanSomers said:


> Very nice! & nice of you to do all that for him.


Thanks man


----------



## smoking b (Sep 25, 2013)

beeflover said:


> Anything done yet?


Yeah the sausage is done & the BBB is done but not sliced yet - I like to let it rest a day or 2 before slicing. The CB & dried beef are still curing & I haven't figured out how to copy the Hickory Farms sausage yet. I'm getting ready to put more pics up now...


----------



## smoking b (Sep 25, 2013)

PICT0587.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






Hard to see but ended up with a really nice pellicle.













PICT0588.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






Great pellicle on this half too.













PICT0589.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






And into the smoker for a nice long cold smoke. AMNPS running hickory pellets.













PICT0590.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






While that was going on I cut up some mozz cheese for another project.













PICT0591.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






It went in for a while to keep the BBB company.













PICT0597.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






Took the mozz out after 2 1/2 hours.













PICT0598.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






I then got 2 score of olives ready.













PICT0599.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






And put them in for a while. BBB taking on some good color  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Be back directly with more...


----------



## smoking b (Sep 25, 2013)

PICT0592.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






Here is the eye of round I started with for the dried beef - nice 6 lb. piece













PICT0593.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






I trimmed it up good













PICT0594.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






on all sides













PICT0600.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






then cut it in half.













PICT0595.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






Brine made for dried beef - slightly different than regular curing brine.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 25, 2013)

Story of my life, a day late and a dollar short. Better late than never though. At least I don't owe ya money.

Dang, I didn't realize anyone but a Pro could do so much at the same time. I apologize, I missed the obvious answer there. <slaps heal of hand to forehead>

It all looks good man, and know your Pap knows everything you are doing and is smiling more because of it. Not just because of what you are doing but because he remembers the joy he had doing it also. He also sees how much you enjoy it, and how well you do it.

I'm in, I'd love to watch and learn.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 25, 2013)

PICT0601.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






I used my injector & injected each half with 8 oz. of brine. The injector holds 4 oz. & I injected from one end then refilled & injected from the other end. I did the same to the other piece.













PICT0602.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






Here they are after injection & in my mini brine bucket. I use it for BBB & smaller things like this - saves space & brine  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















PICT0603.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






Bag of water to make sure everything stays submerged in the brine.













PICT0604.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






Sealed up & ready to go in the fridge. They will stay in there for 7 days to cure & then I will dry/smoke them.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 25, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Story of my life, a day late and a dollar short. Better late than never though. At least I don't owe ya money.
> 
> Dang, I didn't realize anyone but a Pro could do so much at the same time. I apologize, I missed the obvious answer there. <slaps heal of hand to forehead>
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Foamheart  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   He told me I brought back a lot of good memories when he ate my dry cured ham  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    My dad is not a cook & doesn't do any curing or sausage making so it was up to me to carry on the tradition.  Pap told me today that he was proud of me for doing it & thanked me again for what I've been making him. You guys can laugh if you want but it brought a tear to me eye & makes anything I do worthwhile...


----------



## smoking b (Sep 25, 2013)

PICT0609.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






Here are the olives after 3 hours in the smoke.













PICT0610.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






I put them back in the jar where they will rest for 2 days.













PICT0611.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






Here is the BBB after coming out of the smoker.













PICT0612.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 25, 2013






It took some really good color & smells great! It's resting in the fridge & I will slice it tomorrow & take a mess to my pap  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I need to flip & massage the Canadian Bacon - be back directly...


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 25, 2013)

Not laughing at all, I am the same way with my pap.

He is bed bound, I took him some of my dried beef and he was happier than he has been in a long time.

I know what your going through.

Good job by the way.


----------



## webowabo (Sep 25, 2013)

Curious on your beef brine too.. ill post this to remind me to ask ya when you have a few hands free..:yahoo:.. still ooking great! Paps is a lucky man to have you under his wings ;)


----------



## smoking b (Sep 26, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Not laughing at all, I am the same way with my pap.
> 
> He is bed bound, I took him some of my dried beef and he was happier than he has been in a long time.
> 
> ...


Thanks man


----------



## smoking b (Sep 26, 2013)

webowabo said:


> Curious on your beef brine too.. ill post this to remind me to ask ya when you have a few hands free..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mikey  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I'm gonna do what I can to keep him happy...


----------



## smoking b (Sep 26, 2013)

Figured I'd take a couple pics of the CB while I had it out & show the fluid drawn out so far.













PICT0605.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 26, 2013






Here is the plain CB for my pap. You can see the fluid in the bottom of the bag & the corner.













PICT0606.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 26, 2013






Same here with the hot & spicy.

These bags get taken out daily & massaged & then flipped over before putting back in the fridge. After a few more days most of the fluid will get drawn back in to the CB & they will firm up considerably.

To be continued & thanks again for checking out my thread.


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 26, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> PICT0611.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really does have some nice color! I've been learning to not rush the pellicle and how important it is. I started out putting loins in the fridge overnight and that didn't work very well. Now I put them in front of the fan for hours until I'm satisfied with the pellicle. You sure have it down pat.

My grandparents smoked sausage and a lot of salmon but then smoking skipped a generation. I was young when they did their smoking. When I learn something from the forum it brings back memories of how they did things. I think it will probably skip another generation but my oldest grandson thinks its cool.


----------



## beeflover (Sep 26, 2013)

K just checking. U r making a lot of things that looks good


----------



## foamheart (Sep 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Woodcutter*
> 
> My grandparents smoked sausage and a lot of salmon but then smoking skipped a generation. I was young when they did their smoking. When I learn something from the forum it brings back memories of how they did things. I think it will probably skip another generation but my oldest grandson thinks its cool.


Since that is a pretty common saying around here, you think maybe that the introduction of electricity might have something to do with that missed generation? The very first practical application of electricity (during the war between Edison with DC current and Farraday/Westinghouse with AC current), was in 1893 at the Chicago World's Fair. Chicago the country's meat market?  Then the railroads started transporting it. Next thing we know the important news is Lindsey Lohan's Mom's DUI?

I remember my Grandpa's house had two electric light bulbs and a gasoline generator, he had one other DC light and a radio that ran off the wind turbine.

There has been a lot of changes in their lifetimes. They no longer have to watch TV in the dark!


----------



## squatch (Sep 26, 2013)

WOW! There is a lot going on in this thread, thanks for taking the time to share the pic's with us!

I will enjoy following along


----------



## smoking b (Sep 27, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> That really does have some nice color! I've been learning to not rush the pellicle and how important it is. I started out putting loins in the fridge overnight and that didn't work very well. Now I put them in front of the fan for hours until I'm satisfied with the pellicle. You sure have it down pat.
> 
> My grandparents smoked sausage and a lot of salmon but then smoking skipped a generation. I was young when they did their smoking. When I learn something from the forum it brings back memories of how they did things. I think it will probably skip another generation but my oldest grandson thinks its cool.


Thanks Todd  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I have really thin drying racks that I put the meat on then prop them up so there is 5 or 6" underneath them for good airflow & hit them with a fan. Flip over a couple times & they get a great pellicle.

You should teach him what you can & write down your recipes & processes - I wish my pap had written down more of his...


----------



## smoking b (Sep 27, 2013)

beeflover said:


> K just checking. U r making a lot of things that looks good


Thanks man


----------



## smoking b (Sep 27, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Since that is a pretty common saying around here, you think maybe that the introduction of electricity might have something to do with that missed generation? The very first practical application of electricity (during the war between Edison with DC current and Farraday/Westinghouse with AC current), was in 1893 at the Chicago World's Fair. Chicago the country's meat market?  Then the railroads started transporting it. Next thing we know the important news is Lindsey Lohan's Mom's DUI?
> 
> I remember my Grandpa's house had two electric light bulbs and a gasoline generator, he had one other DC light and a radio that ran off the wind turbine.
> 
> There has been a lot of changes in their lifetimes. They no longer have to watch TV in the dark!









   You may be on to something there...


----------



## smoking b (Sep 27, 2013)

Squatch said:


> WOW! There is a lot going on in this thread, thanks for taking the time to share the pic's with us!
> 
> I will enjoy following along


Thanks Squatch


----------



## smoking b (Sep 27, 2013)

Ok time to slice up the BBB.













PICT0615.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 27, 2013






I got the trusty Hobart out  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0616.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 27, 2013






Threw the first piece on & sliced it up.

& then my camera went dead  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I apologize but I finished slicing the other piece & headed to my pap's house with some. I charged my camera there & I will get some sliced pics to put up as soon as I get the bacon back out.

I did take a couple pics of his old smokehouse while I was there.













PICT0619.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 27, 2013






It's seen its better days but to be fair it hasn't been used in ages.













PICT0618.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 27, 2013






He built it himself & it had plenty of room in it for a nice load  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Be back shortly with the summer sausage...


----------



## smoking b (Sep 27, 2013)

I forgot to mention that my pap was happy to get the bacon


----------



## smoking b (Sep 27, 2013)

Ok here is the summer sausage.













PICT0623.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 27, 2013






I ground up 5 el bees of chuck.













PICT0621.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 27, 2013






Mixed up some spices/cure.













PICT0626.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 27, 2013






Put 2 casings to soak in warm water.













PICT0622.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 27, 2013






And enjoyed eating some of my ham  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0625.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 27, 2013






I mixed the spices/cure in really well.













PICT0629.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 27, 2013






Stuffer lubed up & ready to go.













PICT0631.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 27, 2013






Made one full size & a chub.

I put them in the MES & turned it on. I hooked the door but did not latch it & carried a temp of 106 for an hour with no smoke.













PICT0635.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Sep 27, 2013






After an hour I loaded the AMNPS with hickory & apple & let the smoke roll. Temp will gradually be increased to 165ish till they are done.

To be continued...


----------



## deansomers (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh boy! I want to see that summer sausage done!!!


----------



## webowabo (Sep 27, 2013)

You kidding me....?!?! There is more. ...SS too.... ?! *I bow to the mighty B*.. hehe. . Cant wait to see some finished SS now!

Happy Friday!


----------



## foamheart (Sep 27, 2013)

I hear the Chinese are looking at buying "Smoking B" but the State Dept is fighting it, seems he out produces Smithfield.


----------



## beeflover (Sep 28, 2013)

any more progress?


----------



## deansomers (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm hoping to see more of that summer sausage!


----------



## beeflover (Sep 29, 2013)

me 2 it looked good I hope everything ok


----------



## boykjo (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice work so far J... I like you ground your own chuckee for the summer sausage... Its small things like that which make a difference in texture and flavor and makes a far more superior product............


----------



## deansomers (Sep 29, 2013)

I hope everything is ok too. You seem to really care about your pap and are making him some lovely things. It all looks wonderful.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 29, 2013)

Wow, the meat markets in PA must be about out of everything! It's all in your smoker! 

Love your pop's old smoke shack. Bet it put out some great food!


----------



## deansomers (Sep 30, 2013)

Has anyone heard from smoking b?


----------



## beeflover (Sep 30, 2013)

I sent a msg but no reply yet


----------



## deansomers (Oct 2, 2013)

Any word yet?


----------



## smoking b (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey everyone. Sorry for the absence - my pap took a turn for the worse & had to go back to the hospital. It's been hectic traveling back & forth, taking care of his pets & rounding up a hospital bed so that he could come back home & I haven't had the time to get on here.

We finally got him home yesterday & he is happy to be back. We are taking turns staying with him & I am still making stuff for him to try & keep him as happy as possible. I have a lot more pics to put up tomorrow when I get a chance & more things I made & took to him in the hospital. I will keep updating this thread every chance I get.

To be continued & thank you for checking out my thread... B...


----------



## smoking b (Oct 2, 2013)

DeanSomers said:


> Oh boy! I want to see that summer sausage done!!!


I will get the pics up tomorrow for you.


webowabo said:


> You kidding me....?!?! There is more. ...SS too.... ?! *I bow to the mighty B*.. hehe. . Cant wait to see some finished SS now!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Thanks Mikey  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I will get the pics up tomorrow.


Foamheart said:


> I hear the Chinese are looking at buying "Smoking B" but the State Dept is fighting it, seems he out produces Smithfield.


You can rest assured I will not be selling out - the B has always been & will always remain an American resource


----------



## smoking b (Oct 2, 2013)

beeflover said:


> any more progress?





beeflover said:


> me 2 it looked good I hope everything ok





DeanSomers said:


> I hope everything is ok too. You seem to really care about your pap and are making him some lovely things. It all looks wonderful.


Thanks guys  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I will get pics up tomorrow - I don't have my camera with me...


----------



## smoking b (Oct 2, 2013)

boykjo said:


> Nice work so far J... I like you ground your own chuckee for the summer sausage... Its small things like that which make a difference in texture and flavor and makes a far more superior product............


Thanks Joe  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I agree with you 100% & no shortcuts allowed here - trying to make the very best things I possibly can for my pap


----------



## smoking b (Oct 2, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Wow, the meat markets in PA must be about out of everything! It's all in your smoker!
> 
> Love your pop's old smoke shack. Bet it put out some great food!


Thanks Case  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Yup he made all kinds of great stuff in his smokehouse


----------



## beeflover (Oct 3, 2013)

Sorry 2 hear bout ur pap will wait 4 pics no rush thx for answering my msg and prayers 2 u ur pap and ur family!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 3, 2013)

Awwww.....Keep us posted.  Prayers sent yall's way.

Kat


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear the news of your Pap being back in the hospital. Take care of you and him and get the pics when life slows down. Prayers and warm thoughts coming your way.


----------



## deansomers (Oct 13, 2013)

Has anybody heard from smokingb? My msg hasen't been answered. I hope things are okay.


----------



## beeflover (Oct 15, 2013)

I havnt seen him on here lately either I will send a msg 2


----------



## smoking b (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey everyone - sorry I've been away for so long - just been dealing with life's surprises & twists.

My pap passed away at the end of October in his house with my dad holding his hand while I was on my way back with supplies  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   He made it a lot longer than the doctors said he would - I think he was trying to make it to his wedding anniversary (his 67th) but missed it by 4 days. The last thing he was able to eat was some chipped beef gravy from another batch of dried beef I made for him. At least I was able to make sure he ate what he wanted - I would go home & make things for him after he fell asleep.

My grandma was lost then so we all took turns staying with her till recently so she wouldn't be alone. I ended up pushing myself a bit too hard through everything & ended up with some more complications that stemmed back to my accident & put me on the bench for a while  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Fortunately I was able to sell a few extra pieces of equipment from my shop to keep going.  Also my mom was taking my other grandmother (her mom) to a doctors appointment when they got t-boned by some idiot on a cell phone on the way home so that had me tied up for a while too.

So... long story short... I am getting around good again & ready to resume smoking/making meats, sausages etc... The only thing I have left is a pack of CB & 2 packs of smoked cheese so I have to do something soon!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I want to thank everyone for all the PMs back when this started & I am swamped with PMs right now but will answer them ASAP

Back in action soon,

B


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 6, 2014)

Sorry to here about your pap.

I lost mine 12/31 of this year.

But we have to move on.

Glad to see you back.


----------



## disco (Jan 6, 2014)

I hope your New Year is a new start for you and your family. It is hard to get over this kind of loss and I hope you have more joy in 2014.

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Jan 6, 2014)

We all missed you, but its definitely looking up in 2014!

Glad you're back and sorry for all your problems but glad they seem to cleared.

So what's up next on the list of impressive and inspirational smokes?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 6, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Hey everyone - sorry I've been away for so long - just been dealing with life's surprises & twists.
> 
> My pap passed away at the end of October in his house with my dad holding his hand while I was on my way back with supplies
> 
> ...


Jeremy Glad to see you back. Sorry for your loses and struggles through 2013. Here's to a better 2014, and lots of great smokes along the way!

Case


----------



## smoking b (Jan 7, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Sorry to here about your pap.
> 
> I lost mine 12/31 of this year.
> 
> ...


Thanks man - I'm sorry to hear about your pap as well.


Disco said:


> I hope your New Year is a new start for you and your family. It is hard to get over this kind of loss and I hope you have more joy in 2014.
> 
> Disco


Thank you Disco


----------



## tonyabeachlover (May 17, 2014)

What a wonderful thoughtful thread! You have a very large heart Smoking B. I'm so sorry for your loss :(


----------



## smoking b (May 17, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> We all missed you, but its definitely looking up in 2014!
> 
> Glad you're back and sorry for all your problems but glad they seem to cleared.
> 
> So what's up next on the list of impressive and inspirational smokes?


Thanks Foam  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   & I guess you pretty well know what I've been smoking lately...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






dirtsailor2003 said:


> Jeremy Glad to see you back. Sorry for your loses and struggles through 2013. Here's to a better 2014, and lots of great smokes along the way!
> 
> Case


Thanks Case


----------



## smoking b (May 17, 2014)

TonyaBeachlover said:


> What a wonderful thoughtful thread! You have a very large heart Smoking B. I'm so sorry for your loss :(


Thanks Tonya I miss him all the time...


----------



## paulharding (May 17, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Smoking B. Prayers for you and your kin.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 17, 2014)

Sorry SB, just seen this.... My heart goes out to ya... Had a connection with each of my Grandparents, all of them gone now.....:icon_cry:   Miss them all every day & just think of the memories we had....  Damn hard to go thru & it stinks !  Stay strong bud, here's to the love and memory of those who have departed....  :beercheer:


----------



## paulyetter (May 18, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Smoking B. You have been such a help to me if there is anything I can do let me know. Great tribute thread!


----------



## smoking b (May 18, 2014)

paulharding said:


> Sorry for your loss Smoking B. Prayers for you and your kin.


Thank you Paul  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Sorry SB, just seen this.... My heart goes out to ya... Had a connection with each of my Grandparents, all of them gone now.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Justin - I appreciate it


----------



## smoking b (May 18, 2014)

paulyetter said:


> Sorry for your loss Smoking B. You have been such a help to me if there is anything I can do let me know. Great tribute thread!


Thank you Paul but I'm afraid nothing really helps with the loss of a family member - I do appreciate your offer though


----------



## beeflover (May 18, 2014)

Im sorry for your loss 2 Smokin B hang in there bro!


----------



## smoking b (May 18, 2014)

beeflover said:


> Im sorry for your loss 2 Smokin B hang in there bro!


Thanks man I am hanging in there...


----------



## joshpiper (May 18, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. Kudos for taking care of him the way you did!


----------



## smoking b (May 19, 2014)

JoshPiper said:


> Sorry for your loss. Kudos for taking care of him the way you did!


Thanks for the kind words Josh


----------



## deansomers (May 19, 2014)

Sorry for your loss Smokin B


----------



## paulyetter (May 19, 2014)

I understand what you mean Smoking B I just wanted to offer.


----------



## smoking b (May 19, 2014)

DeanSomers said:


> Sorry for your loss Smokin B


Thank you Dean


----------



## smoking b (May 19, 2014)

paulyetter said:


> I understand what you mean Smoking B I just wanted to offer.


I do appreciate it though man...


----------

